# Bournemouth Horseboxes



## jjsblackhorse (18 June 2018)

Hi,

Thinking about having a look at the above company ..... any info? Anyone got one of their lorries?

Thanks


----------



## sunnyone (19 June 2018)

We had one second hand years ago. It was very well made and we only got rid of it  because we weren't using it enough to justify plating it each year. They were helpful too when we needed advice.
Whilst in the area you might want to look at Winterborne Horseboxes too.


----------



## jjsblackhorse (19 June 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Tangaroo (27 June 2018)

My lorry was built by Bournemouth Horseboxes. Its very old (1990 H reg) but still going strong. Its a very sturdy box and i lovel it


----------

